# Blood Parrot Breeding Success?



## Frayzm (Aug 11, 2013)

Just wondering, has anyone here ever had any success with breeding blood parrots? Success as in laying eggs, fertilizing, and hatching.


----------



## xxKeatoxx (Aug 20, 2013)

ohh id like to kno also i want to get a pair of them ive always loved them they had some at a local restaurant when i was little and i fell in love <3


----------



## Frayzm (Aug 11, 2013)

I know right! I have three of them in my tank right now. They're still small atm, but they're starting to show signs of breeding behaviour. One of them was nipping at my hand yesterday when I was cleaning. ^^


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

the males are sterile unfortunately, but there nice when breed with red devil or flowerhorn or??


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

I've heard of people having success but never myself, we've had several try, lay eggs, tend to them and then eat them when they didn't become viable. It would be nice though to have a tank full of baby parrots


----------



## jrv15 (Sep 11, 2013)

Parrots are man made and as far as i know they cannot be breed


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Are the males all sterile? I have a pair that have just spawned and are defending about 200 eggs. Has anyone had any luck breeding them?


----------



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> Are the males all sterile? I have a pair that have just spawned and are defending about 200 eggs. Has anyone had any luck breeding them?


They are not definitively sterile just an overwhelming majority. You would have better luck crossing a female parrot with a Midas/Red Devil or some are even doing Texas Cichlids as well.
As with Flowerhorns out of the fry maybe 10% would be viable looking crossbreeds and maybe 1% would be worth keeping and showing. Flowerhorns in Asia are bred on a quantity basis for exactly that reason. Breed enough of them and you will get some worth selling and the rest are feeders.


----------

